# Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides Official Trailer



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=KR_9A-cUEJc&v=KR_9A-cUEJc&gl=US
In theaters in the U.S. May 20, 2011.

Looking forward to this. 
Oh....thar be Zombies here. 
I'm not sure I'll see it in 3D though.


----------



## 3dtvs (Dec 1, 2010)

man I love all of the other 3 and cant wait to this one either.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=KR_9A-cUEJc&v=KR_9A-cUEJc&gl=US
> In theaters in the U.S. May 20, 2011.
> 
> Looking forward to this.
> ...


Your link is broken.





 If you want to select HD


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Your link is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link works fine on my mobile phone. Thanks for another link.


----------

